# Cherry Hill Cinema (My first theater room, $3300 spent)



## jrnelson91 (Jan 22, 2013)

I got my first house in November and I always wanted my own theater room so acourse thats what I wanted to do first. We have a small bedroom not being used upstairs. First of this year I started turning it into the family theater room. Working with a small budget I know this was going to take a little time and help from my tax return. First thing I did was draw the room in google sketch up becuase with it have a little different shape then a regular room I was going to have to come up with something. The room is about 12x8.


















So it took a couple hours how to firgure out how to use google sketch and I came up with this.


































nothing to crazy but I had something to go off of. 

Here is everthing in the room and the money break down.
Room
Paint SW400 Mode Grey, 2 gallons - $40
Ceiling Fan(Texas have to have one) - $0 (gift)
Crown Molding - $0 (free, not yet installed)
Baseboards - $0 (free, not yet installed)
Blinds - $75
Custom shelf/Cabinets - $40
Dry wall knife - $7

Audio 7.1
Harman/Kardon AVR2650 - $375 
Polk RTi8 Fronts - $499 (Pair)
Polk RC55i surrounds - $100 (pair)
(Bose VCS-10 Center speaker) Replaced with Polk CSi A6 Center speaker - $320
(Bose 161 2.5 Bookshelf speakers backs) - Replaced with Polk RC80i backs
Polk PSW111 8” Sub - $0 (free with RTi8’s)
16 gauge wire 200ft - $40
Wall Plates(7.1 & 3 audio) - $30
Banana Plugs - $15 

Video
Epson Home Cinema 8350 - $1100
84” 16:9 Cinema White 1.3 gain Screen - $170
Peerless ceiling Mount - $87
Peerless ceiling Joist - $20
Peerless Column - $19
PS3 - $0 (already had)
(2) 25ft HDMI - $12
AT&T U-Verse wireless

Other
Power Reclining leather Loveseat - $475
Pop Corn Marker - $0 (gift)
Hot Dog Roller - $45
Mini Fridge - $0 (already had)
Candy Rack vintage Tom’s - $0 (gift)
Pop Corn/Hot dog basket - $5
Movie reels - $20
3 Posters - $0 (gift)
3 Poster Frames/Holders - $60
Hamburger sign -$0 (gift)
Cinema sign -$0 (gift)

Total = $3234 +66(misc.) = $3300, Now at $3620

After 2 months working on it when I could here is it. Let me know what you think.
Also very hard to take pictures in a small room.
old set up








The new setup.






















































still need to hind some of the wire but have to wait for the crown modeling and baseboards.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks good man well done!!! Perfect use of space


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

It would appear you're a big fan of The Walking Dead. My wife and I also love that show. If I could make one suggestion it would be to replace the center channel. It is always a good idea to match your front three speakers and the center channel handles all of the dialogue. Is the sound seamless as it pans across your front soundstage? It not adding a Polk center would make quite a difference.


----------



## jrnelson91 (Jan 22, 2013)

JBrax said:


> It would appear you're a big fan of The Walking Dead. My wife and I also love that show. If I could make one suggestion it would be to replace the center channel. It is always a good idea to match your front three speakers and the center channel handles all of the dialogue. Is the sound seamless as it pans across your front soundstage? It not adding a Polk center would make quite a difference.


Big fan of The Walking Dead! I thought about switching out the center speaker to a match polk but it was a gift from the future wife about 2 Christmas ago and don't wont to hurt her feeling, lol. 

Am not an expert of sound so not really sure what you mean by "is the sound is seamless as it pans across your front soundstage". If you asking if the sound from the center speak stand out from the two frount I would have to say I have not noticed it. I used the H&K 2650 EzSet/EQ™ calibration, but I did have to turn up the dp for the center speakers to hear the dialogue.

more info: The sub is located behind the right seat of the loveseat, so I get to feel all the bass. The window faces east so not much light after noon, plus a big tree outside blocking light too.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Nicely done mate! And, in two months no less! :unbelievable:

Does the sound feel a bit boomy? If so, you may want to move the couch slightly forward from the rear wall to help reduce that.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

You want the sound timbre matched as it goes left, center, and right or vice versa. I would guess the center channel is your weak link if you're hearing something that's just not right. I would also raise the center channel up so that it's closer to the screen. I understand your plight in not wanting to hurt her feelings. You're not the first to recognize the Bose brand as being high end and you've come to the right place to be steered down the right path. You have done an excellent job with a small space but there's always room for improvement.


----------



## jrnelson91 (Jan 22, 2013)

ALMFamily said:


> Nicely done mate! And, in two months no less! :unbelievable:
> 
> Does the sound feel a bit boomy? If so, you may want to move the couch slightly forward from the rear wall to help reduce that.


Thanks. I had so much fun doing it would have only took a month but had to wait for my tax return to get the projector. I know its hard to tell from the pictures (will try to get some better ones) but the loveseat has about 8-10" gap from the wall, mostly for the electric reclining, so not really boomy. Almost wished I would have went with the 12' sub not the 10' but its a small room and the wifey already complains about it being too lound.


----------



## jrnelson91 (Jan 22, 2013)

JBrax said:


> You want the sound timbre matched as it goes left, center, and right or vice versa. I would guess the center channel is your weak link if you're hearing something that's just not right. I would also raise the center channel up so that it's closer to the screen. I understand your plight in not wanting to hurt her feelings. You're not the first to recognize the Bose brand as being high end and you've come to the right place to be steered down the right path. You have done an excellent job with a small space but there's always room for improvement.


Thanks for the good info. Is there a center speaker you recommend?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice job in a small space! :T


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

jrnelson91 said:


> Thanks for the good info. Is there a center speaker you recommend?


The Polk CSI A6 would probably be a good match for you.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

^^ they have that open box for 336 on newegg if your ok with open box


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

$334.99 new at Amazon


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

JBrax said:


> $334.99 new at Amazon


Even better


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Also $299.92 open box at Amazon through One Call. You have some affordable options and I really think you would be floored by the improvement.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Great little room, way to make it work for you. Looks like a perfect little screening room, and well set up.


----------



## Nezzer (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice job. I'm a big fan of the Walking Dead as well.


----------



## Sshadowssin (Jan 5, 2012)

Those posters are awesome! Where did you buy your frames? We have some posters we need to frame.


----------



## jrnelson91 (Jan 22, 2013)

Sshadowssin said:


> Those posters are awesome! Where did you buy your frames? We have some posters we need to frame.


Got them from wal-mart for $20 each.


----------



## H_Roark (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow! Great room! I'll have to send you some pics or check out my build thread, I think I have the same theater seats as you. I have been a fan of the epson brand for a long time as well. Also how did you add your pics into your posts, it just tells me mine are too big? And yes if you raise your center higher it will help, you want to try to get your speakers as close to ear level as possible. Again great use of space.


----------



## neverfinished94 (Jul 13, 2013)

looks good


----------



## jrnelson91 (Jan 22, 2013)

So I went ahead and upgraded the center speaker like some suggested and WOW. Very crisp and clean sound out of the Polk CSI A6, I can understand Bane now in DKR, lol.

Amazon had them on sell new for $320 shipped, I thought that was a good deal. 

pic of the CSI A6 compared to my old boss.









The new setup.


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm sure that sounds much better!!..Can't beat Polk for price/quality!!...Are you going to leave it on that shelf?
I think you would get even better sound if you made a stand for it with some risers under it..Have fun with it!!..Movies will seem much better and more fun to watch!!


----------

